# 07' Arctic Cat H1 650 clutch question



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Does this bike have a two speed clutch? Reason for asking is it sounds kinda noisy coming from the clutch area. Also while riding it she has balls out power from 0-30ish mph then it just a gradual increase upto 55 or so depending on size of rider.

Any suggestions of aftermarket clutch and exhaust would be very much appreciated.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

For real, nobody.

Thanks y'all!!!


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

If it's auto drive you have a bad belt most likely.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I will check it out


----------

